# cms approved credentials



## laura strange (Dec 9, 2015)

Does any one have a list of the approved credentials for HCC coding?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 9, 2015)

The list of approved physician specialties for each year can be found here

http://www.csscoperations.com/internet/cssc3.nsf/docsCat/CSSC~CSSC%20Operations~Risk%20Adjustment%20Processing%20System~References?open&expand=1&navmenu=Risk^Adjustment^Processing^System||

Full link in case the shortened link doesnt work

http://www.csscoperations.com/internet/cssc3.nsf/docsCat/CSSC~CSSC%20Operations~Risk%20Adjustment%20Processing%20System~References?open&expand=1&navmenu=Risk^Adjustment^Processing^System||


----------



## cfitzgibbons (May 25, 2016)

laura strange said:


> Does any one have a list of the approved credentials for HCC coding?



I was an HCC coder for 3 years and I was a mere C.P.C.

Colleen Fitzgibbons B.A., C.P.C.


----------



## smansuri (Sep 24, 2020)

CodingKing said:


> The list of approved physician specialties for each year can be found here
> 
> http://www.csscoperations.com/inter...1&navmenu=Risk^Adjustment^Processing^System||
> 
> ...


I cant see credential list in this link. Can some one please provide the steps to be followed after this link or provide new link where i can find the updated credential list for HCC coding?


----------

